# WIFI Calling On AT&T S5



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

My signal is a little weak sometime at the house and I switched to WIFI calling. The only problem is the low threshold for the auto switch to WIFI calling is very low so it doesn't switch over. The only way I have found is to go to Airplane mode then turn the WiFi back on.

Is there any other way to make WiFi calling the default?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Before I start searching is your phone a Samsung Galaxy S5?

Possible
https://www.att.com/devicehowto/tut...e_1500008087?make=Samsung&model=GalaxyS5G900A
Note this comment


> Wi-Fi calling is turned off by default. To use Wi-Fi Calling you'll need a Wi-Fi Internet connection and a postpaid AT&T wireless account provisioned with HD Voice.


 I'm not sure what that means.

https://forums.att.com/t5/Device-Features/WIFI-calling-on-Galaxy-S5-not-working-at-home/td-p/4941471


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Yes


----------

